# ارجوكم اريد منكم المساعدة بخصوص دراسة هندسة الطيران



## الكيان الصامد (30 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا عضو جديد
واريد من ذوي الخبرة منكم جزاه الله كل خير 
انا طالب ثانوي واحلم مثلي مثل اي طالب يريد ان يكمل دراسته 
ويريد ان يصبح طبيبا او مهندسا اواي تخصص يهواه
فأنا اخوكم هويت هندسة الطيران فبحثت عن التخصص بالانترنت فاحترت
فدلني شخص على هذا الموقع واريد منكم اجزاكم الله خير تفيدوني عن
ماابدا به من خروجي من مدرستي الثانوية حاملا شهادتها
واختبارات الاجتياز(مع العلم أن نظري ضعيف فهل هذا يظر اجتيازي للاختبارات)
واريد افضل تخصص(انا اريد اختصاص فك وتركيب وصيانة ((اتشرط صح)).)
واريد الجامعات التي تقبلني بالسعودية وكم النسبة التي يريدونها
واخيرا وليس اخرا

اريد من احدكم من لديه خبره بهذا الاختصاص
ان يعطني ايميله عشان عندي اسئلة كثيرة


وشكراا 
 اخوكم:صالح​


----------



## الكيان الصامد (30 سبتمبر 2010)

وين ردودكم ياخوان


----------



## الكيان الصامد (30 سبتمبر 2010)

اين ردودكم


----------



## الكيان الصامد (3 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجوكم ردو انا محتار


----------



## سامح الفيومى (6 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام عليكم كيف حالك حياك الله دراسة هندسة الطيران دراسه ممتعه وقويه ومفيده وستتعلم منها اكثر من اى قسم اخر من اقسام الهندسه يمكنك ان تسألنى ما تشاء shor_5 اميلى على الياهو وانا بجده حاليا ابعتلى ع الاميل


----------



## 7amadeez (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخي
يوجد في جامعة القاهرة بمصر قسم لدراسة هندسة الطيران
ويوجد ايضا هندسة امبابة بالجيزة بها قسم لهندسة الطيران
هذان هما الجهتان الوحيدتان في مصر لدراسة هندسة الطيران
بالضافة للكلية الفنية العسكرية وهذه تتبع القوات المسلحة المصرية ولا يمكنك الالتحاق بها الا عن طريق بعثة من الجيش السعودي

ارجو ان اكون افتدك بقدر ما استطيع


----------



## الكيان الصامد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين اخواني وابي حاجات اكثر 
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## الباشا المهندس (11 أكتوبر 2010)

حياك اخوي صالح..ان شاءالله بنفيدك..بس حاب اعرف انت تبي تدرس في السعودية والا خارجها؟


تحياتي

ع فكرة انا مهندس طيران


----------



## zeyad2000 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> سلام عليكم كيف حالك حياك الله دراسة هندسة الطيران دراسه ممتعه وقويه ومفيده وستتعلم منها اكثر من اى قسم اخر من اقسام الهندسه يمكنك ان تسألنى ما تشاء shor_5 اميلى على الياهو وانا بجده حاليا ابعتلى ع الاميل


انا طالب فى الثانوية العمة وكنت عايز اعرف عن هندسة الطيران الخاص فين وبكام والمعلوملت المهمة عنها ....شكرا ..ار:7::7:جوا الرد سريعا


----------

